# קרדיטים!!!



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

קרדיטים!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז לאחר חודשיים וחצי, סוף סוף התפנתי לערוך את הקרדיטים... תתכוננו, זה הולך להיות ארוך


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

אנחנו 
מיתר, בת 21 סטודנטית לארכיאולוגיה, ובן, בן 28 דוקטורנט במנהל עסקים. ביחד 4 שנים, נישאנו בקפריסין באפריל (כבר עבר חצי שנה??! לעשות גם לזה קרדיטים או שאין צורך?)
והתחתנו בארץ ב22.7.13 הרי זה ט"ו באב, פעמיים כי טוב וירח מלא!


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

ההצעה 
הלכנו ביחד לבורסת היהלומים, ואני בחרתי את הטבעת בעצמי. לא רציתי להוריד אותה מהיד... והוא לא הסכים שהיא תשאר עלי עד שהוא יציע כמו שצריך. ואני התעקשתי לדעת מתי זה יקרה, בן אמר עוד חודש ואני רציתי מייד, הוא התפשר על שבועיים... אני עדיין הייתי על קפיצים כי לא רציתי לחכות כל כך הרבה זמן... בסוף באותו היום הלכנו להסתובב בקניון רמת אביב אחרי שאכלנו במסעדה ליד האוניברסיטה, התיישבנו על הספה, ואז הוא פתח בנאום על כמה שהוא אוהב אותי ומעריך אותי, אני התחלתי להתייפח כי לא האמנתי שעכשיו זה הרגע, בינתיים העוברים ושבים לא שמים לב למה שקורה... ואז הוא הוציא את הטבעת ושאל "האם תנשאי לי?" ואני בוכה "כן" ומהנהנת בראשי...


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

הטבעות 
וואו זה היה קשה למצוא! בהתחלה נורא רציתי משהו בסגון קלטי, אבל לא מצאתי משהו שבאמת מצא חן בעיני ושהוא גם לא מאוד עבה. חיפשתי וחיפשתי (כבר חיפשתי משהו קלוע או פרחוני), ובסוף הלכנו ל"קאי תכשיטים", "שירי אודיז" ו"דב רוטר" שם מצאתי כמה טבעות יפות אבל הן לא היו זה. חיפשתי טבעת שאני ארגיש שכן! זאת ה-טבעת! ואחרי שחיפשתי כל כך הרבה ומדדתי הרבה טבעות והן באמת היו יפות אבל לא הרגשתי את ההרגשה הזאת, חשבתי, אולי אין את ההרגשה הזאת? אולי פשוט בוחרים את זאת שנראית הכי נחמד וזהו? אבל אז הלכנו ל"נטע וולפה" ופיתאום שם מצאתי איזה 7-8 דגמים שמצאו חן בעיני (לעומת 1-2 בחנויות האחרות) והתחלתי להתלהב, איזה יופי! אולי פה סוף סוף אמצא את ה-טבעת? ואז... מדדתי אותה, ולא רציתי להוריד אותה מהיד... כל כך שמחתי והיה לי כל כך כיף! לחשתי לבעלי, מצאנו אותה! זו זאת! אז רכשנו אותה, והמידה התאימה לי בדיוק והיא היתה גם חדשה כך שפשוט לקחנו אותה במקום שנטע (המקסימה! דרך אגב) תיצור אחת חדשה.

את הטבעת של בעלי רכשנו בנתניה.


----------



## His sister Pam (2/10/13)

מדהימה 
אני מתכננת ללכת לשם השבוע


----------



## ray of light (2/10/13)

אני הולכת היום  
שמתי עין על הטבעת עלים שלה..


----------



## His sister Pam (2/10/13)

העלים באמת יפה 
אני רציתי משהו ממש דק, אהבתי את הספירלה...


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

ההזמנה 
הזמנה
תמיד ידעתי שאני זאת שאעצב את ההזמנה שלי, לא יכול להיות מצב אחר. חוץ מזה שאני אוהבת לעצב, אני כל כך פדנטית ולא בוטחת באחרים שיוציאו לי לאור את הויז'ן שעדיף שאני אעשה את זה. להיסגר על סגנון שרציתי היה מאוד קשה (קלאסי, וינטאג', פרחוני, עתיק, קלטי) וחיפשתי במשך חודשים (עוד לפני ההצעה...) כל מיני תמונות להשראה, עד שבסוף ראיתי מסגרת בתוך עבודה גרפית שמישהי עשתה וידעתי שאני חייבת לעשות עם זה משהו! מצאתי את הבחורה שהכינה את העבודה ושאלתי אותה האם אני יכולה להשתמש במסגרת להזמנה שלי, היא אמרה שהיא מצאה את המסגרת הזו בעליית גג ישנה באיזה בית ולכן היא חושבת שזה משהו ציבורי ולכן בוודאי שאני יכולה להשתמש. איזה כיף! אבל הפורמט שהיא שלחה לי עדיין קטן מידי להדפסה ולכן בעזרת עט גרפי ישבתי וציירתי מחדש את המסגרת (עם טיפה שינויים קלים). עבדתי על ההזמנה בערך שלושה חודשים, כמובן שלא ברצף, אבל זאת היתה השקעה גדולה. כל הזמן עשיתי שינויים ותיקונים. וגם עכשיו כשאני מסתכלת עליה היא לא מושלמת ואפשר עדיין לתקן דברים אבל באיזה שהו שלב צריך לומר זהו. זה מספיק טוב גם ככה, וצריך לשחרר. אחרת לא מגיעים לשום מקום (בזמן לפחות)... 
המשפט מאחור הוא בחיתית (האוטוביוגרפיה של חתושילי ה3), והתרגום נמצא באמצע (התעקשות של אמא). תירגמנו את המשפט באחד השיעורים (טקס חתונה) והמשפט היה כל כך יפה שישר חשבתי לשים אותו בהזמנה (למרות שאני לא חובבת חיתית מושבעת). 
הדפסנו את ההזמנות על נייר פנינה, וכל מה שהיה צריך להדפיס הודפס בקולור טאץ' באבן גבירול 30 ת"א, הם לא זולים אבל ההדפסה איכותית וטובה. רכשנו מהם גם מעטפות כי לא אהבתי את המעטפות של האולם...

טיפ - תביאו איתכם את ההזמנה, אנחנו שכחנו ולכן אין לנו תמונה שלה... אז צילמתי עכשיו עותק אחד שיש לי


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

אולי זו תמונה יותר טובה?


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

מקום התארגנות 
מלון איילנד בנתניה, מקום יפה מאוד אבל שימו לב שאין שם מראה (רק בחדרי השירותים), חוץ מזה היה די נוח, סוויטה של חדר שינה+חדר סלון-מטבח שהכילה יפה מאוד 9 אנשים.
בחדר היו איתי בעלי (כמובן), אמא (שמתישהו ירדה לחניה להתחיל לקשט את הרכב, היא קנתה סרטי בד בצבע שמנת וטול והכינה בעצמה את הקישוטים), אבא, אחותי, דוד שלי (שגם היה הנהג שלנו ועזר לצלמים במקדימים), הצלמים, המאפרת (ובתחילת היום גם מעצב השיער).
מכיוון שהחדר עצמו הוא נורא לבן, רציתי שבתמונות יהיה משהו מיוחד יותר וצבעוני, ולכן חיפשתי באטסי חלוק צבעוני שישרת אותי, מצאתי את החלוק-קימונו הזה וישר ידעתי שאני חייבת אותו! וכן, אני עדיין משתמשת בו 
קניתי לי ולאחותי כפכפי אצבע לבנות, וליפפתי אותן בסרט בד לבן ושזרתי בפרחים. להגיד שיצא מושלם, לא... אבל זה היה כיף ונחמד ונשארו לי כפכפים חמודות 
קניתי קאפקייקס! באבן גבירול 300 יש חנות בשם I love cupcake, כל כך טעימים!


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

הכפכפים


----------



## ray of light (2/10/13)

איזה מהמם  
הרעיון עם הקפקייקס מגניב!


----------



## Ruby Gem (2/10/13)

איזה הורס הקימונו! 
ואת יפהפייה


----------



## stoochi (2/10/13)

הקאפקייקס אדירים! 
מגניב שחשבת על הצבעוניות בתמונות, מדהים כמה שזה מוסיף.
והקימונו מושלם


----------



## ray of light (2/10/13)

דיזינגוף 300


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

אויש, כן! דיזינגוף 300 
כל הרחובות עשו לי סמטוחה בראש כבר.

מדהים שלפני כל הכנות החתונה לא היה לי מושג איך תל אביב נראית? ומאז שהתחילו ההכנות הלכתי את כל אבן גבירול-דיזינוף-בן יהודה-ז'בוטינסקי-באזל עשרות פעמים.


----------



## פיiנה (2/10/13)

מקסים


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

מאפרת 
יעל דרוקמן הנפלאה, התאימה לי לאחותי ולאמא שלי איפור המחמיא לתווי הפנים שלנו. כיאה לאיפור מקצועי טוב, הוא כמובן החזיק מעמד עד לרגע שבו הסרנו אותו לפני השינה.

האמת היא שאני חובבת איפור לא קטנה, והייתי בטוחה שאהיה קשובה ואסתכל איך יעל מאפרת אותי... (הרי מתי יש לי עוד הזדמנות שמאפרת תאפר אותי?) בפועל? שיא המעופפת, לא שמתי לב לכלום. עצמתי עיניים והתבקשתי לא לצחוק כשהבנים עשו שטויות מסביבי....


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

יעל  
(וניתן לראות מעט מהאחורה של התסרוקת)


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

שיער 
ליעל יש דיל עם רואי דניאל, ואחרי שעשיתי אצלו נסיון סגרתי איתו. בנסיון הוא הבין את הראש שלי, ולמה אני מכוונת. הבאתי לו תמונות של התסרוקת שאני רוצה (מישהי רואה דאונטאון אבי?) והוא הסביר שהיא נורא מבגרת והוא יצעיר אותה מבלי לגרוע ממנה.

ביום החתונה הוא היה נחמד מאוד, הוא עשה לי תסרוקת יפהפייה שכלל לא הכאיבה לי (וכללה הרבה סיכות סבתא, ספוג וגומיית קרס.) ולא התפרקה עד שפירקתי אותה בצער רב שלושה ימים לאחר מכן... (מה שכן, די השתוללנו עם הסיבובים על הרחבה אז לקראת הסוף יצאו קצת קצת שוונצים מאחורה וזה לגמרי מובן!!) 

ניסיתי למצוא תמונה שרואים טוב את השיער מאחורה... אבל לא חושבת שיש כזאת, אז תראו חלקים-חלקים, אין מה לעשות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(המסרקיה היא בהשאלה ממעצב השמלה)


----------



## Norma Desmond (2/10/13)

וואו, איזו תסרוקת אלגנטית ומקסימה 
גם אני עשיתי שיער ואיפור אצל יעל ורואי. הם מקסימים
חבל לי עכשיו שלא ביקשתי ממנו תסרוקת אסופה כזו. זה נראה נהדר וממש אלגנטי עלייך


----------



## stoochi (2/10/13)

אני רואה דאונטאון אבי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וכל הזמן בוהה בתסרוקות ובשמלות שלהן... שלמות. 
כשראיתי את התמונה עוד לפני שקראתי את מה שכתבת חשבתי חשבתי לעצמי שזה נורא דומה לתסרוקות של ליידי מרי עם טוויסט טיפה עדכני. ממש אהבתי, יפהיפה!


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

יאי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זה בדיוק מה שכיוונתי!


----------



## YaaraNetzer (4/10/13)

אין על יעל דרוקמן ורואי דניאל, 
הם מהממים! והתסרוקת והאיפור שלך, אכן מושלמים ומחמיאים!


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

פדיקור מניקור 
בכפ"ס יש מקום ברחוב ווייצמן בשם "טוטאלוק" אני אחותי ואמא שלי עשינו (ובעלי הצטרף לצפייה מהצד) שלושתינו מאוד מרוצות הן מהיחס והן מהתוצאות.
היתה חוויה כייפית!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (2/10/13)

מאיזו חנות הטבעת?


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

טבעת האירוסין? 
היא נקנתה בבורסה דברמת גן, חנות בשם IDC. 
יחס טוב, ניסו לעזור לנו קצת עם המחיר, וטבעת יפה שאני אוהבת!

בחרתי חישוק לחוד ויהלום לחוד, מכיוון שרציתי משהו פשוט ושהוא אני, בלי העיצובים שיש....


----------



## SimplyMe1 (2/10/13)

אכן דיברתי על טבעת האירוסין 
תודה על המידע!


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

גבות 
המאפרת שלחה אותי למעצבת גבות שתסדר לי את הגבות כי הצורה לא היתה נכונה כל כך... 
אז היא יושבת בגבעתיים, קוראים לה איילת סינוואני ואני מאוד מאוד מרוצה!! פיתאום הגבות שלי נראות מעולה ועכשיו אני רואה (בתמונות ישנות) כמה הצורה הקודמת שלי היתה ממש מחרידה......)


----------



## SimplyMe1 (2/10/13)

העניין הוא שלפני שינוי צורה ממה שיש לך שנים 
צריך לגדל וללכת עם גבות "מפוזרות",
וזו תקופת ביניים בלתי נסבלת בעיני, גם במחיר גבות מושלמות מ"גבנית".


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

אוי ממש לא מה שעשיתי 
זאת אומרת, אכן גידלתי את החורים וניסיתי למלא במקומות שעשיתי יותר מידי, אבל ממש לא הסכמתי ללכת פרוע.
גידלתי במשך חודשיים, אבל המשכתי לנקות את הגבה, רק איפה שניסיתי למלא השארתי כמו שזה. לדעתי לא נראתי כמו יהושוע פרוע...


----------



## SimplyMe1 (2/10/13)

נראה לי שזה גם תלוי בגישה של המעצבת\גבנית 
אני לא אלך לעולם עם שיער באמצע הגבות,
זה לא אסתטי גם אם לחודש בלבד..אבל הבעיה היא שצד אחד שלי יותר ארוך מהשני(בחלק הפנימי) זה לא בולט במיוחד כי ההבדל ממש מינורי אבל לשם גדילת השיער אצטרך אולי להיות יהושוע פרוע לקצת זמן ואני לא מוכנה לזה


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

שמלה 
ואדים מרגולין, תפירה מאפס למידותי. כבר יותר משנתיים ידעתי שאותו אני רוצה.... השימלה היתה יפהפייה!!! 
והתרגשתי כל פעם בדרך למדידה ולא רציתי להוריד אותה.... כשהחזרתי אותה היה לי קשה. 
ואדים מקסים!!! ונעים ועדין ופרפקציוניסט ממליצה עליו בלי היסוס. הוא הביא לי גם מסרקייה ועגילים שהיו כל כך יפים!

היא באה עם הינומה ובולרו

אני מתגעגעת לשמלה שלי....


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

הפרטים שעל השמלה


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

מאחור....


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

ומלפנים... 
זה היה קצת מפדח


----------



## ray of light (2/10/13)

מאוד יפה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם את, וגם השמלה  אהבתי ממש


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

תודה!


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

נעליים 
נעלי מייק (או מייק עיצובים? רחוב יפת 16 יפו), היה נחמד ואדיב. היה לי קצת קשה למצוא משהו שמצא חן בעיני, לבסוף מצאתי דגם אחד עדין והוספתי עליו פנינים. לקחתי נעל בגובה 10 ס"מ (שכן אני מאוד נמוכה...), והחזקתי איתם לאורך כל החתונה (אחרי הרבה הליכות וריקודים מן הסתם שהתחיל לי קצת לכאוב לקראת הסוף, אבל לא היו לי פצעים או דברים מחרידים שכאלו(.
באטסי קניתי מדבקות I Do שמדביקים מתחת לנעליים.


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

המדבקות


----------



## His sister Pam (2/10/13)

מה מטרת המדבקות?


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

נטו בשביל התמונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וגם נורא נורא רציתי....


----------



## His sister Pam (2/10/13)

אהה הבנתי 
היה לי בראש מדבקות נגד החלקה או משהו כזה אז בכלל לא שמתי לב שכתבת I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 רעיון יפה!


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

נועלת...


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

חליפת חתן 
דיויד ששון (מוהליבר 37 ת"א). 
אדוארדו התאים לבעלי חליפה יפה מכובדת ומיוחדת, אנחנו מאוד אהבנו אותה ושילוב הצבעים מאוד החמיא לצבעים של בעלי. 
רכשנו חליפה, חולצה ועניבה.

(לחליפה יש סיבים בצבע חום-שחור-כחול, כך שהגוון קצת משתנה בהתאם לזווית ולרקע. צבע החולצה כל כך מדגיש לו את העיניים!)


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

מתארגן


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

עניבה


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

חגורה 
אז מצאנו אחת יפה באלדו, אבל היא היתה שבורה והיתה האחרונה מסוגה.... אז חיפשנו בעוד כמה מקומות. מי היה יודע שכל כך קשה למצוא חגורה יפה?

ואז נכנסו למאסימו טוטי (בקניון עיר ימים בנתניה) ושם מצאנו חגורה אלגנטית ויפה.


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

נעליים ומעשה בגרביים 
הנעליים:
חיפשנו נעליים בהרבה חנויות, ולא מצאנו דגם יפה. רוב הדגמים נראו נורא... עכברושים (מפאת חוסר במילת תיאור אחרת....). ואז נכנסו שוב לאלדו, והחלטנו שאלו הן הנעליים הכי יפות משלל הדגמים שראינו.
אז הן נעליים יפות נוחות ואלגנטיות. ובעלי מוסר שהסולייה היתה עבה ומתאימה לשבירת כוס (הוא נורא חשש מזה... אפילו עשינו ניסויים עם נורות עטופות בנייר אלומניום) 

הגרביים:
ראיתי בפינטרסט את הרעיון הזה והחלטתי לעשות לבעלי הפתעה (זה היה מבצע של ממש להדפיס את זה מבלי שיראה!). נורא רציתי לקנות לו גם גרביים חדשות כדי שיהיה קצת יותר appropriate, אבל הוא לא הסכים ואמר שיש לו את הזוג הזה שהוא נוח לו והוא רוצה שיהיה לו משהו שהוא שלו שהוא משתמש בו (?) זרמתי. בבוקר החתונה כשהוא נשלח למקלחת שמתי לו את הגרביים ליד המיטה, הוא מסר שריגש אותו לראות את זה


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

המפגש 
אז למרות שהתארגנו באותו המקום, עדיין לא הסכמתי להראות לבעלי את השימלה לפני שאלבש אותה, אז הוא התלבש לו, ואז אני נכנסתי להתלבש, ואז אירגנו מפגש (נורא חששתי מהתגובה שלו, כי בעלי לא ממש... יודע מה לומר ברגעים האלה. אז הוא היה כל כך חמוד בתגובה שלו!)


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

תמונה נוספת


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

צלמים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סטילס - אור זהבי האדיר!! כבר שלוש שנים שידעתי שהוא יהיה הצלם שלנו, היה כל כך כיף לגלות שמאחורי התמונות היפהפיות יש אדם כשרוני ומצחיק בטירוף!! והוא כל כך נחמד וכיפי, היה תענוג לבלות איתו את יום החתונה. התמונות כל כך יפות שכל מה שאני עושה בחודשיים האחרונים זה רק לבהות בהן שוב ושוב...

וידיאו - הנרי גלוזמן מTrue Story Filmmakers, הסרטים שלו כל כך מיוחדים ומלאי חן שאני כבר מתה לראות איך יצא הסרט שלנו  הנרי אחלה של בחור, הוא באמת מקסים ונעים לעבוד איתו. מודה שהצצתי (איזה הצצתי? ראיתי את הכל כבר 10 פעמים אם לא יותר....) בחומרי הגלם והוא באמת תפס רגעים יפים מאוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(בתמונה, אנחנו והנרי. אני אנסה למצוא תמונה עם אור, שכנראה נמצאת עם החומרי גלם של הוידיאו)


----------



## Raspail (5/10/13)

איזה כיף לראות עוד זוגות שהתחתנו עם הצוות הזה 
הם מדהימים ומוכשרים! התמונות שלכם נהדרות, כל כך מלאות חיים ויופי וצבע!
אתם זוג מתוק מתוק והחתונה נראית מוקפדת עד לפרט האחרון. פשוט מקסים!!! המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

מקדימים 
הצטלמנו קצת בחדר ואז תכננו ללכת לכל מיני מקומות (נחל אלכסנדר?), אך מפאת החוסר בזמן הצלמים הפנו אותנו למקום ליד תחנת הרכבת בית יהושוע, ויצאו תמונות מדהימות!!! אח"כ כשהגענו לאולם המשכנו גם שם


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

בחורשה


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

התמונה האהובה עלי (ועל אמא שלי...)


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

עוד אחת


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

עם השמשייה 
(שנקנתה בעלי אקספרס)


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

אחת נוספת...


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

אחרונה מהחורשה


----------



## SimplyMe1 (2/10/13)

ממש ממש להגדיל!


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

באולם 
והזר היפהפה שלי שאפרט עליו עוד כמה רגעים


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

עוד מהאולם


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

(מסתכלים על החופה)


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

אחרונה


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

המקום 
הלכנו לראות 5-6 אולמות (ב3 ימים) סה"כ. ובחרנו ב"לוקא" במשמר השרון די מהרגע הראשון... 
האולם מאוד יפה, והאוכל כל כך טעים! הם היו ממש בסדר איתנו ונתנו לנו תוספות. ישבתי עם המעצב (עמית) ואמרתי לו בדיוק מה אני רוצה, אני מאוד אוהבת פרחים (ובמשפחה יש עסק של משתלה - גידול פרחים) ולכן זה היה מאוד חשוב. כשהגענו לאולם הייתי בהלם!! זה היה כל כך יפה!!! שהתחילו לי קצת דמעות. אמנם את החתונה תכננו במשך 3 חודשים אבל השראה ורעיונות אספתי במשך שלוש שנים..... בכל אופן, כשראיתי את האולם נדהמתי מכמה שיצא יפה ובדיוק כמו שרציתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני ממש לא מתכוונת להיכנס לאף אחת לכיס, אבל אני רואה הרבה פעמים התכתבויות של "אל תשקיעו בעיצוב" "אף אחד לא רואה את העיצוב" וכו' אבל מן הסתם שאם משקיעים את המינימום שבמינימום אף אחד לא ישים לב? מה רואים פרח וחצי באגרטל? ברור שלא ישימו לב. אבל אם העיצוב חשוב למישהי אז אני חושבת שכן כדאי להשקיע בו, וכן - כשזה יפה האורחים שמים לב גם שלושה שבועות לאחר מכן ועדיין מדברים על זה (ועל האוכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

מנהל האירוע (בולי) היה נחמד מאוד ומילא אחר בקשותינו במהירות וללא בעיות (הוא סידר לי עוגת יומולדת טעימה במהירות!).


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

סידור שולחן


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

סידור שולחן בקבלת פנים


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

תפריטים 
אחרי פגישת סגירת תפריט עיצבתי תפריטי אוכל ותפריטי משקאות, לדעתי הרבה יותר נחמד לדעת מה אוכלים ומה זה מכיל במקום לצעוק לאנשי הצוות "מה זה?!" ולא לשמוע את התשובה כמו שצריך... העיצוב היה ע"פ ההזמנה (רקע ופונטים זהים) והודפס בקולור טאץ' אבן גבירול 30 ת"א.


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

תפריט משקאות


----------



## יוסי האדום (2/10/13)

סתם להדיוט... 
למתחילים בפוטושופ / אילוסטרייטור...

הרקע בלבן וזה הצבע של הנייר?


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

בדיוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הדף עצמו לבן ואני יצרתי את הרקע (שהוא בדיוק אותו הרקע כמו שבהזמנה [ובמדבקה של העציצים], רק שבהזמנה הנייר הוא פנינה לבן).


----------



## song4me (2/10/13)

לא בטוחה מה היא עשתה (מקסים אגב!) 
אם מדפיסים על נייר צבעוני אז הרקע צריך להיות מוגדר כשקוף (ואז שומרים את הקובף כ- png או gif)
אבל אם זה דף כמו זה עם הרבה טקסט הכי טוב להכין ב- word ולשמור כ- PDF.


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

מה שעשיתי: 
הכנתי את הרקע, "דמוי קלף"-גרנג'י (נלקח מהרקע של ההזמנה). אח"כ הכנסתי את הטקסט והאלמנט העיצובי.
שמרתי כקובץ PDF.
הדף עצמו הוא לבן. אני הכנתי את כל הגרפיקה.


----------



## יוסי האדום (2/10/13)

לראות שאני מבין... 
הצבע של הרקע זה צבע של מדפסת ולא הצבע של הנייר... נכון?


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

נכון 
הצבע של הנייר הוא לבן, אני הכנתי רקע אחר והמדפסת הדפיסה


----------



## יוסי האדום (2/10/13)

תודה! 
אני רק מתחיל עם כל נושא הפוטושופ...


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

עמדת כרטיסי ברכה 
נורא רציתי שתהיה לי עמדה קצת יותר מיוחדת, אז הכנתי כמה (10?) גרפיקות להדפסה, צבעתי כמה קופסאות והדבקתי עליהן סרט תחרה דביק (מOMG) וחצאי פנינים (אטסי), הכנתי דגלון Cards מחיתוכי ניירות וברט בד, ו-וואלה!
(טיפ: כיתבו שלט שמסביר שאלה הן ברכות לספר ברכות, בכדי שהאורחים לא יקמטו אותן כשהם מכניסים למעטפה.....)


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

מרחוק יותר


----------



## יוסי האדום (2/10/13)

גם אני מתלבט... 
איך הלך לכם עם זה? איך הייתה ההיענות?
שמתם מישהו שינחה את האורחים?


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

ההיענות היה טובה 
בהתחלה המיקום היה פחות טוב (קצת מתחבא בעצים שכזה), אבל כשירד קצת האור מישהו שם שם תאורה או עששית או משהוה שהאיר את זה קצת וקירב את העמדה יותר לשביל ואז אנשים שמו לב.
כמובן גם שאני כשבירכתי את חברי ובני משפחה יקרים ביקשתי מהם והעלתי לתשומת ליבם שאני מצפה לברכה


----------



## SimplyMe1 (2/10/13)

שאלה על גודל הברכות 
אני רואה שהן הודפסו בגודל קטן יחסית, איך זה ייתפס בספר ברכות?
או שהכוונה להדביק את הברכות על רקע דף קשיח בספר? 

ואשמח הנחיה להדפסה לגרפיקה או לאתר שמסביר איך להוציא סוגים שונים ולהדפיסם על גבי סוגי נייר שונים..
תודה! 
ונראה יפה מאוד


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

עונה 
הגודל הכי גדול היה 12*12 ס"מ. חשבתי לעשות, לפי כמות הברכות שתצא אולי לחבר אותם לספירלה או להדביק לספרון.
בפועל אנשים לא הבינו שזה לספר ברכות ופשוט כתבו את הברכה ושמו במעטפה (שקימטה אותם...) אבל לא נורא, כשאכין את האלבום חתונה אני אנסה לשלב את הברכות (או פשוט אכין אלבום ברכות בפני עצמו. אני עדיין לא יודעת)

חלק מהגרפיקות עשיתי ע"י גרפיקות בפורמט PNG שקניתי באטסי, חלק ע"י רקעים שקניתי, וחלק יצרתי לבד.
את מחליטה על גודל הדף שאת מעוניינת, בונה את הגרפיקה שאת מעוניינת בה (תוך כדי שמירה על פורמט של 300DPI ושערוץ הצבעים יהיה על CMYK) את הולכת לבית דפוס, ועל פי סוגי הניירות שמציעים לך את מדפיסה. אני בחרתי נייר נטול עץ, ואני חושבת 150 גרם? משהו כזה.

תודה ומזל טוב!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (2/10/13)

על איזו תוכנה עובדים? 
המושגים לא ממש ברורים לי כי אני לא מעולם העיצוב, סתם מתעניינת, ואולי אעשה גם אצלי..
150 ג' של מה?


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

אוי! סליחה  
אני עבדתי על פוטושופ, תוכנה שאני מכירה ולמדתי. אני לא מכירה תוכנות אחרות (מאמינה שיש כאלו חינמיות).
150 גרם נייר נטול עץ, זה העובי של הנייר. רציתי שיהיה יותר עבה מנייר רגיל ושיהיה קל לכתוב עליו.


----------



## SimplyMe1 (3/10/13)

אני עבדתי עליה בעבר 
אבל לא ברמת הפורמטים, רק לעריכת תמונות בסיסית ועברתי עם הזמן ללייטרום..אולי הגיע הזמן להתמקצע בעניינים בפוטושופ כדי להצליח לעצב מה שאני רוצה ובמגבלות הזמן..

רק כדי להבין, את הנייר את רוכשת דרך בית הדפוס כשאת מגיעה עם גרפיקה מוכנה כבר?


----------



## Aeiona (3/10/13)

את מגיעה לבית דפוס 
אומרת להם שיש לך גרפיקה מוכנה שאת רוצה להדפיס ומבקשת לראות את סוגי הניירות. את בוחרת נייר ומשלמת ע"פ סוג הנייר והכמות (נגיד אם נכנסים לך 4 בדף A3 ואת צריכה 20 יחידות, את משלמת עבור 5 דפים).

אם את צריכה דברים ספציפים יש המון טוטוריאלים ברשת שיוכלו לעזור לך


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

שוזרות פרחים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הזמנו את שוזרות-הולכות - עמדת שזירה אקטיבית באירועים, הן כל כך מקסימות ועשו את כולם כל כך יפים!! הזר שלי היה מדהים! הן כל כך משדרגות את האירוע, האורחים פרחוניים והעמדה כל כך יפה!
אם אתם לוקחים אותם ממליצה למקם את העמדה שלהן בכניסה במיקום מרכזי כדי שהאורחים לא יפספסו אותם.


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)




----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

בערב


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

זרי ראש לילדות הפרחים 
(קרדיט צילום - שוזרות הולכות)


----------



## His sister Pam (2/10/13)

איזה רעיון מקסים ומקורי 
פעם ראשונה שאני נתקלת בזה... פשוט יפה


----------



## יוסי האדום (2/10/13)

מגניב!!! 
אפשר לשאול על המחיר?


----------



## SimplyMe1 (2/10/13)

אם זה בסדר, אשמח למחירים שלהן בפרטי 
הן בעיקרון מכינות זר קטן לאדם\משפחה?


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

יש להן כמה חבילות 
המחיר משתנה לפי כמות מוזמנים, מיקום בארץ, וסוג החבילה המבוקשת.
את יכולה לעשות רק דברים קטנים (כמו שאני ביקשתי) - מסרקיות, בוטוניירים, צמידים.
או שאת יכולה לבקש את זה גם עם דברים מורכבים יותר כמו שרשראות, או להכין זר פרחים לכל אורח כמתנה לדרך.

הן מאוד נחמדות! ואת יכולה בקלות לגשת לאתר שלהן ולבקש הצעת מחיר, שתהיה יותר מדויקת ממה שאתן לך.


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

שכחתי להוסיף! 
מקבלים זר פרחים לכלה במתנה


----------



## SimplyMe1 (2/10/13)

התמונה שהוספת היא לסיכות לשיער? 
ממש יפה,
אני חולת פרחים אז לא קשה לשבות אותי כשיש זרי פרחים בסביבה
תודה על האינפו', כולל זה בפרטי!


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

כן, ובבקשה! 
וזה תמונה שהשוזרות צילמו, בוטוניירים:


(סליחה שאני הפצצתי ככה בתמונות, קשה לי להתאפק! לסנן ככה את כולם... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## SimplyMe1 (2/10/13)

פה בפורום אוהבים הפצצות של תמונות


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

פסנתרן 
לקבלת הפנים הזמנו פסנתרן (הבית, של לוקא) חשבנו שזה יהיה נחמד לשלב את שני העולמות של קלאסי (בקבלת הפנים) ורוק (ופופ ושאר הדברים, על רחבת הריקודים)


----------



## SimplyMe1 (2/10/13)

נחמד מאוד,,איך הוא השתלב עם השירים בקבלת 
הפנים?
זאת אומרת, אלו שהDJ מנגן בקבלת פנים..
ואתם נתתם לו רשימה או שספונטני?


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

הודעתי מראש לדיג'יי 
שאין צורך בשירים לקבלת הפנים, ובמקום זה היה רק את הפסנתרן.
הדיג'יי "נכנס" כשהתחילה החופה עם השירים שבחרנו, ואח"כ באוכל עם השירים שבחרנו (היה לנו קשה להתאפק!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
ובריקודים הוא הפציץ!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לפסנתרן הודענו מה הכיוון שרצינו (קצת יותר קיצבי ומעיר מאשר קלאסי מרדים) ונתנו לו לעשות את שלו.


----------



## SimplyMe1 (2/10/13)

בכול מקרה בוחרים שירים לאוכל, לא? 
אין כמו רשימות..
להכול בחיים בערך.


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

לא תמיד, יש זוגות שמשאירים לו את הבחירה 
אנחנו שמנו שם מיקס של דברים קצת הזויים (לשעת האוכל) אבל שעשו לנו כל כך כיף לשמוע אותם!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (2/10/13)

אופס..הכוונה היתה שתמיד יש שירים בזמן האוכל 
אם תרצי לחלוק את מקצת השירים המשוגעים, הרגישי חופשי..
אני אוהבת מקוריות גם אם לא בהכרח מתחברת לכול סגנון..בחתונות נחמד להיחשף לדברים שאינם השטנצ הרגיל שזוגות שמים עפ"י העדפת הדיג'יי.


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

הזר שלי! 
קרדיט צילום - שוזרות הולכות

הכינו אותו שוזרות הולכות, שלחתי אליהן תמונות השראה ואמרתי מה הסגנון שאני מחפשת.
הוא כל כך יפה!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואכן מהרגע שקיבלתי אותו חיבקתי אותו אלי ולא עזבתי עד הרגע שאמא לקחה לי אותו בחופה.....

אני ייבשתי אותו כך שהוא ישאר לי למזכרת (יחד עם הבוטונייר של בעלי)


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

החופה + שירים 
אז קודם צעדו ילדי הפרחים, ואז ההורים שלו, ואז ההורים שלי, ואז אנחנו ביחד.
כולנו באותו השיר, שלקח לנו כל כך הרבה זמן למצוא! לבסוף מצאנו את השיר המושלם (שהוא כל כך משקף אותנו), שמשלב קלאסי (פסנתר) ורוק-מטאל (גיטרות, תופים וכיו"ב).
נורא קשה לי אם זה שאני מפרסמת ככה את השירים שלנו כי הם מרגישים לי כשלנו, ולא כל כך רוצה לחלוק.... מצד שני, אני כל כך גאה בבחירה שלנו.
אז שיר הכניסה לחופה – Liquid Tension Experiment - Biaxident 

ושיר שבירת הכוס (שגם לקח לנו המון זמן למצוא) גם כן מאוד מיוחד לדעתי:
Ayreon – Day Eighteen Realization

הייתי בטוחה שאני אתייפח ואתרגש ומה לא. כי אני כ"כ רגשנית.... אז בשביל הגישה לחופה לא הסתכלתי על אף אחד, רק ישר כי ראיתי שאני מתחילה להתרגש, ובתמונות זה נראה כאילו אני מסתכלת למטה... לא נורא  ובחופה עצמה הייתי מאוד רגועה. וגם הייתי בטוחה שאני מאוד מפוקסת... רק בתמונות אני רואה כמה שהייתי מעופפת...


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

הילדים צועדים...


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

אנחנו


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

תשל"כ עם בעלי


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

שם לי טבעת


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

ללא הינומה


----------



## SimplyMe1 (2/10/13)

וואו! עוד לא הגדלתי וזה מהמם 
ממשיכה לראות במקום לעבוד


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

קופסאות חתן כלה ומכתבי תודה 
הזמנו קופסאות מעלי אקספרס (הגיעו תוך חודש), לקח לי כמה ימים שהרכבתי את הקופסאות באקט תרפי להפליא (תוך צפייה בסדרות במחשב), מילאנו אותם בממתקים שנקנו בא.א. שיווק בפתח תיקווה (זול! הם נמצאים ברחוב רבנצקי 6). בעלי כתב מכתב תודה לאורחים, אני עיצבתי אותו ובמלאכה משותפת של חברים ובני משפחה סיימנו צ'יק צ'ק לסדר אותם.


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

עציצי תבלינים 
לקחנו עציצי תבלינים מהמשתלה של המשפחה, גם אותם מיתגתי לפי רוח ההזמנה-תפריטים-ושאר דברים קטנים שעיצבתי, והכנתי מדבקות. העציצים (300 במספרם) היו אמורים להתאים בדיוק ולהישאר עם עודף, נחטפו. לא נשארו אפילו בשביל הצילום - אז תשימו לב ותאמרו לאולם עציץ לכל משפחה. הבנתי מהאורחים שאמרו להם שיקחו כמה שהם רוצים וזה לא היה לעניין. האנשים שבאמת חשובים שנשארו עד הסוף לא היה להם.... אבל הם קיבלו מתנה אחרת - סידורי הפרחים שהיו על השולחנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מכיוון שאין תמונה, אני מצרפת את הקובץ הגרפי של המדבקה כהמחשה....


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

ארטיקים + אביזרים לרחבה 
ארטיקים:
בנתניה יש מקום ליד השוק המוכר ארטיקים מפירות ממש טעימים! 
הם נקראים "פריז" ארטיקים מפירות טבעיים (ללא חומרים משמרים וצבעי מאכל) ויושבים ברחוב ספיר 10 נתניה (יש להם גם סניף בת"א באבן גבירול 158. מפעל בחדרה רחוב המסגר 4).
יש ארטיקים "גדולים" (שהם יחסית קטנים למה שרגילים, ויש ארטיקים "קטנים" שהם ממש קטנים ודי מיועדים לאירועים. קנינו 201 יחידות, עלה לנו 600 ש"ח, וזה היה שווה! הבאסה היא שלא שמתי לב בכלל שאנשים אוכלים מסביבי ארטיקים ולכן לא נשאר בשבילי...


אביזרים לרחבה:
נקנו ברחוב מטלון בת"א, "לבנה זוהרים", נחטפו בשנייה....


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

תקליטן 
צביקה בירן - הוא באמת מקצוען אמיתי, הוא דאג שתהיה לנו הרגשה טובה והוא השתדל מאוד לשלב את המוזיקה שאנחנו אוהבים גם בזמן האוכל וגם בזמן הריקודים, הרחבה נשארה מלאה עד שביקשנו ממנו לסיים את האירוע עקב השעה המאוחרת (והעייפות שלנו...), הוא יודע להתאים פיתרונות בנקודות בעייתיות שבדרך כלל עלולות לייבש את הרחבה.
חיפשתי דיג'יי שלא מפחד מרוק ומטאל ושאין לו בעיה לא לשים מזרחית. הוא גם היה מאוד אופטימי ונתן לנו הרגשה באמת טובה בזמן הפגישות שכן היינו משוכנעים שאנחנו לא נרקוד ושלא יהיו הרבה צעירים על הרחבה (לגמרי התבדנו......) והוא ממש לא התרגש מזה ואמר שזה בסדר גמור (שאנחנו לא רוצים לרקוד. שאר הדיג'יים שהלכנו אליהם די נלחצו מזה). בכל אופן – ממש ממליצים עליו!

טיפ ואנקדוטה: גם אם אתם נעולים על כך שלא רוצים מזרחית (כמוני), עדיין תזרמו אם חס וחלילה יש לכם אמא מאוד sneaky & cunning (מישהו אמר סלית'רין?......) אמא שלי עשתה לי תרגיל. היה שיר כיפי ונחמד והיא אמרה לי לעשות לתקליטן thumbs up, עשיתי במחשבה של "הי, זה שיר כיפי! המשך כך" מסתבר שהיא התגנבה מאחורי וגרמה לו לחשוב שאני מסכימה למזרחית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לא נורא! היה ושרדתי לספר. (וממש לא אשמת התקליטן!)


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

צביקה פירסם את זה באתר שלו: 
22/07/13-חתונה של מיתר ובן בלוקא: כניסה עם: liquid tension experiment-biaxident. יציאה: ayreon-day eighteen. עשה את הארוע: muse-panic station. אחת החתונות המדהימות שעשיתי! הזוג הכין אותי לארוע ללא ריקודים, מעט צעירים, הרבה מבוגרים סולדיים וחתן כלה שלא מתכוונים לרקוד כלל! הרבה בקשות מוסיקליות מאד לא סטנדרטיות(כמו: death metal...). בשורה התחתונה: כמעט ארבע שעות עם רחבה מפוצצת ועם מוסיקה מאד לא סטנדטית לחתונות. ארוע מדהים!!!



היה כל כך כיף לקרוא את זה!


----------



## החלפתיניק (3/10/13)

אמא שלך קורעת


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

שיעורי ריקוד ורקדנים "סמויים" 
התחלנו שיעורי ריקוד בלרקוד מהלב אצל המורה יאנה, הספקנו ללמוד 4 שיעורים שעזרו לנו לצלוח את רחבת הריקודים. בעלי לא רקדן גדול ואני מעולם לא רקדתי ובכלל לא חשבתי שארקוד בחתונה שלי. אני מפחדת מלרקוד וזה עושה לי הרגשה לא נעימה. בפועל רקדנו 2 ריקודי סלואו והיינו 4 שעות על הרחבה. היה לי כיף לרקוד, בחיים לא חשבתי שזה מה שיקרה... ממש התפרענו שם. יאנה היתה המורה לריקוד שלנו והיא כל כך נחמדה ומנסה לעזור, אני מאוד ממליצה עליה. 

בנוסף לכך לקחנו מהם רקדנים שיהיו ברחבה (התעקשות של אמא שלי) ואכן הם עשו נחמד לאורחים והפעילו אותם קצת בקטעים הפחות חזקים.


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

סיבוב 
סיבובים זה כיף!!


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

בסלואו האחרון 
בסיום האירוע

לצליל השיר Draconian - Bloodflower

כל כך הרבה זמן רציתי לרקוד סלואו לשיר הזה!
ואז הגיע סוף הערב, ובעלי עלה לעמדת התקליטן לומר לו שלהתחיל לסגור, והתקליטן שואל איזה שיר תרצה לסגור את הערב? ואז בעלי היקר איכשהו נזכר בשיר הזה ושם לי


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

יומולדת! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז התחתנו יום לפני יום ההולדת שלי, ובחצות הליל חגגו לי יומולדת....


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

רב מקווה והדרכה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הרב חיים הבלין - הוא מצחיק ומשעשע ונעים ומפותח. ידידותי לחילונים שביננו  אנחנו ממליצים!! הוא סיפר את סיפור ההיכרות שלנו בצורה מקסימה כל כך!

הדרכת כלות - אפרת ברוך מנתניה, דרך צוהר. ממליצה! עשינו הדרכה זוגית, כך שבעלי גם הצטרף. היא נחמדה מאוד, מספרת על הזוגיות שלה ושל בעלה ועל הדרך שהיא רואה את היהדות, היה מאוד מעניין (דיברה בעיקר על זוגיות) ובסוף דיברה קצת על מה שחובה עם המיקווה ושמירת טהרה אבל עשתה את זה בטוב טעם ולא לחצה.

פתיחת תיק נישואין - נעשה דרך צוהר, היה מהיר ונחמד וללא שום בעיות. ממליצה!

מקווה – ביישוב של הורי, היה נחמד, נקי ומהיר.


----------



## Ruby Gem (2/10/13)

רגע, שאלה 
בתחילת הקרדיטים כתבת שנישאתם בקפריסין.
אז למה גם רבנות?


----------



## יוסי האדום (2/10/13)

גם אני לא הבנתי...


----------



## מחטט באף (2/10/13)

היא ציינה שנישאה פעמיים...


----------



## יוסי האדום (2/10/13)

כן.. אבל למה?


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

אממ 
היינו צריכים למלא מסמכים בירוקרטיים שלא היו יכולים לחכות עד לחתונה ביולי, ולכן קפצנו לסופ"ש בקפריסין (שהיה כל כך כיף!!)
לא רציתי לעשות גיחה לרבנות כי היה לי חשוב לעשות טקס כמו שצריך בשביל המשפחה שלי והסבים והסבתא.
גם די חששתי מהרבנות וכל הטריקים שטיקים שלהם, וצוהר היו חלופה מקסימה ונהדרת


----------



## Ruby Gem (2/10/13)

אפשר להתחתן גם אזרחית וגם דרך הרבנות? 
לא ידעתי...

גם אנחנו עושים את הכל דרך צוהר


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

בוודאי, למה שתהיה מניעה? 
הרי מבחינת הרבנות אנחנו לא נשואים (מבחינת המדינה כן) והם דווקא מעודדים את זה שנתחתן גם מבחינה דתית.


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

וזהו! כמה מילות סיכום 
כל כך הרבה שנים שאני קוראת פה בפורום, וסוף סוף גם אני כותבת פה קרדיטים.... אבל לא האמנתי שזה לוקח 3 שעות (וזה עוד אחרי שכתבתי הכל בוורד ורק הייתי צריכה לעשות העתק הדבק)!

היום הזה עובר כל כך כל כך מהר שאי אפשר לתאר. ואני עוד באותו היום התעוררתי כרגיל, בעלי הלך לעשות סידורים אחרונים, ואני שכבתי במיטה וחשבתי לי "דווקא ממש לא לחוץ, למה כולם אומרים כך?" ואז איחרתי בחצי שעה למלון ונכנסתי מהר להתקלח והגיע השיער ואוי! התחלתי להילחץ מהזמן.
ואז פוף! מגיעים כולם ומתחילים להתארגן, ו-פוף! אנחנו כבר בחוץ מצלטמים, ואז כולם מגיעים והי! כבר חופה-וחיבוקים ואוכל ו- רגע קצר לנוח, כי מי רוצה לנוח כשזה עובר כל כך מהר?? ואז רוקדים והולכים הביתה. 

יש זוגות שלא נמצאים בקבלת פנים וזה נראה לי ולבעלי כל כך מוזר וכל כך חבל. אני שומעת על "אפקט הוואו" ולא מבינה בשביל מה זה חשוב? שומעת על "רוצים לנוח מהיום הארוך" וחושבת לעצמי שזה ממש לא מעייף ודווקא ממש לא רוצים לפספס שום רגע. 
אתם משקיעים כל כך הרבה כסף באירוע ובסוף אתם לא תהיו שם?

עוד נקודה, תכננתי את החתונה בבערך 3 חודשים. את כל הספקים רציתי כבר הרבה זמן, ולמזלי כולם היו פנויים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לא חשבתי שזה יקרה, וכשראיתי שהזמן שלי כל כך מוגבל ממש נלחצתי.... זאת היתה ממש הקלה.

מלווים מלוות ושאר ירקות - לא היתה לי מלווה, אבל היו מסביבי בני משפחה שאני אוהבת ועשו לי את היום. אין כמו לבלות את היום המיוחד הזה ביחד 

משהו אישי - כחודשיים לפני החתונה התחילו לי התקפי פניקה בגלל שכל כך פחדתי מעניין תשומת הלב ולהיות במרכז, והלחץ להיות על רחבה הריקודים, ולדבר בחופה (כי נורא רציתי לומר משהו), אני גם נורא רגשנית אז הייתי בטוחה שאני אתפרק מתי שהו בדרך לחופה. בפועל אכן התרגשתי קצת בשביל לחופה, אבל בחופה עצמה הייתי נורא רגועה (כנראה בגלל ההינומה? זה פשוט מסך לבן שלא רואים כלום מעבר. מקסימום בעל ואמא וקצת מהרב) ואז פתאום הרב שואל אם אני רוצה לומר משהו, ואני כזה "הממ. אוקי, אני בסדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



טיפ - דברו חזק יותר ותקרבו את המיקרופון ממש לפה. לא שמעו אותי... טוב, העיקר שמי שהיה צריך לשמוע אותי שמע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




עוד טיפים: תלכו הרבה עם הנעליים, תביאו איתכם מטליות קליה (אין דבר כזה "לי זה לא יקרה" הנה, קרה לי!), שפתון לחידוש בזמן האירוע (על מי אני צוחקת? לא היה לי בכלל זמן לזה. רק לפני צילומי המשפחות הזעקתי את אחותי שתביא לי מהר), 
תמנו כמה אנשים להוריד לכן את ההינומה. הסיפור לפניכן:
הרבה זמן לפני אמרתי לאמא שתוריד לי את ההינומה כי כשיבואו החיבוקים והנישוקים כולם יהרסו לי את השיער, הזכרתי לה שוב ושוב, וגם ממש לפני החופה. בפועל? אמא רצה אצה לה להשקות את כולם בכוס הקידושין פן יברחו לה, ואני נשארתי עומדת באימה בזמן שמחבקים אותי ו-ההינומה עדיין עלי! אז ביקשתי מדודה שלי שתוציא לי בעדינות.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הרבה מזל כלות יקרות!


----------



## Ruby Gem (2/10/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! נהניתי מהקריאה!


----------



## מחטט באף (2/10/13)

דיברת על נקודות מסויימות וממש 
חשתי שזה גם אנחנו... אפשר לומר שאני לוקח מהקרדיטים שלך לפחות 2 פתרונות!
תודה על השיתוף


----------



## arapax (3/10/13)

מקסים 
אהבתי מאד את ההקפדה על הפרטים הקטנים (פרפקציוניזם זה פה) ואת הטאצ' האישי  נראה שהיתה חתונה מקסימה, מאחלת שתהיו רק מאושרים גם בהמשך


----------



## Aeiona (3/10/13)

תודה רבה! 
רציתי לתכנן עוד ועוד ולהכין ולהזמין אבל... נגמר לי הזמן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חבל שאי אפשר לעשות repeat על החתונה כי זה מרגיש לי כאילו לא הייתי שם! אני כבר לא זוכרת הרבה....
תודה לך


----------



## arapax (3/10/13)

מזדהה 
אם היו לי שנתיים לתכנן ולא שנה, הייתי עושה עוד מלאן דברים שרציתי ולא הספקתי


----------



## Aeiona (3/10/13)

שנה???? 
היו לי שלושה חודשים! אם היה לי רק עוד חודש... או חודשיים... הייתי מספיקה עוד. הבעיה היא שחשבתי שעשיתי כל מה שרציתי כי לא היו לי עוד רעיונות, ואז פתאום שבועיים לפני ושבוע לפני כל הרעיונות באו אלי מחדש... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




למזלי היה לי כמה שנים שרק אגרתי תמונות כהשראה ולא הייתי צריכה להסתבך הרבה


----------



## arapax (3/10/13)

אני יודעת 
בגלל זה אמרתי את מה שאמרתי, כדי לעודד אותך - גם כשמתכננים שנה לא מספיקים את כל מה שרוצים, לי היו עוד מלא רעיונות אבל פשוט לא מספיק זמן להכל. תמיד אפשר לאגור את שאר הרעיונות (ואת כל החדשים שעוד יצוצו) לחתונת היובל


----------



## Aeiona (3/10/13)

תוספת -> ערב לפני החתונה 
אז ביום שלפני החתונה נסענו כרגיל לתל אביב לעוד יום של סידורים, ובדרך חזרה הביתה עצרנו במסעדה שהיא שמורה לנו לנסיבות מיוחדות.
זה היה כל כך כיף לצאת עם בעלי לארוחת ערב רומנטית (הייתי גם עם שמלה והכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) עם נרות יום לפני החתונה.
זה היה להירגע קצת מהשבוע המטורף שהיה לנו, לשבת ביחד, להחזיק ידיים, לחייך אחד לשני. מחר אנחנו מתחתנים. האושר פרץ לנו מהעיניים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אמרנו למלצרית שלנו שאנחנו מתחתנים מחר! ("מה, באמת?" בטח לא הבינה מה לעזאזל אנחנו עושים עם כך במסעדה) ואם אפשר להדליק לנו נר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ממליצה לכולכם, אם אפשרי, לצאת לדייט ספונטי יום לפני החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ו.... כל פעם שהולכים לפגישת ספקים או סידורים הקשורים לחתונה, לשלב את זה במשהו נחמד, כמו ללכת לאכול במסעדה (כל פעם אחרי מדידה אצל ואדים אני ואמא הלכנו לשבת ברוסטיקו בבאזל. במדידה האחרונה בעלי הצטרף אלינו והלכנו להסתובב שם בחנויות)


----------



## Norma Desmond (2/10/13)

אתם נראים זוג מקסים ויפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
והקרדיטים יפיפיים! מאוד נהניתי לקרוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש לך חוש אסתטי ממש מפותח וזה מאוד בולט, כל העיצובים, הקטנים והגדולים ונגיעות הצבע העדינות פשוט נפלאים בעיני!
מאוד אהבתי

אגב, אשמח לדעת איפה קנית את הקימונו המשגע, אני נורא רוצה מעין חלוק כזה, שניתן ללבוש כשקצת קריר/ פותחים את הדלת למישהו ואין כוח להתחיל להתלבש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ועד היום מצאתי כל מיני חלוקי סבתות לא חינניים במיוחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הקימונו הזה משגע. מה הסיכוי שהמחיר שלו סביר?


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

תודה רבה! 
איזה כיף לקרוא את התגובה שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




את הקימונו קניתי /www.etsy.com/transaction/137624950?ref=fb2_tnx_title" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">https://www.etsy.com/transaction/137624950?ref=fb2_tnx_title" rel="nofollow" target="blank">פה (מקווה שהלינק יעבוד!) אני כתבתי לה את המידות שלי, אי/www.etsy.com/transaction/137624950?ref=fb2_tnx_title" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">https://www.etsy.com/transaction/137624950?ref=fb2_tnx_title" rel="nofollow" target="blank">פה אני רוה למקם את החגורה וביקשתי כיסים. יש לה גם הפניה בחנות לבחור איזה סוג דוגמא רוצים.
היא ממש נחמדה, היו לי שבועיים לפני החתונה ופחדתי שזה לא יגיע בזמן (מהודו) ואמרה לי לא לדאוג ותוך שבוע הגיע  עלה בערך 112 עם עוד קצת על משלוח נראה לי....


----------



## Aeiona (3/10/13)

רק עכשיו שמתי לב שחצי תגובה לא מופיעה 
הקימונו עלה 112 + סכום קטן של משלוח. היא ממש חמודה, כתבתי לה מה המידות שלי, היכן אני רוצה את החגורה, ביקשתי שתוסיף לי כיסים. דאגתי מעניין המשלוח כי נזכרתי שבועיים לפני החתונה (משלוח מהודו)! היא אמרה לא לדאוג והחלוק הגיע תוך שבוע בשקיק בד יפהפה שעד עכשיו אני שומרת 


אני אנסה להוסיף את הלינק שוב
/www.etsy.com/transaction/137624950?ref=fb2_tnx_title" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">https://www.etsy.com/transaction/137624950?ref=fb2_tnx_title" rel="nofollow" target="blank">זאת החנות, יש עוד איזה דף שהיא מפנה אליו לכתוב לה איזה סוג דוגמא של בד רוצים.

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/137624950?ref=fb2_tnx_title


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/10/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
המון המון מזל טוב!
נשמע שאתם זוג מקסים ומאד אהבתי את ההשקעה בפרטים הקטנים.


----------



## Aeiona (2/10/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה לי מאוד חשוב העיצוב והפרטים הקטנים, ושמחה שרואים אותם


----------



## יוסי האדום (2/10/13)

איזה כיף! היה קצת שקט...


----------



## זברה28 (3/10/13)

מקסים! 
נראה שאתם זוג מקסים. הרוגע, השקט והאושר שלכם קורן בתמונות. 
היה לי כיף לקרוא על תהליך ההכנות הרגוע והשקול שעברתם ולראות את ההשקעה בפרטים הקטנים. חתונה יפייפיה. המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Aeiona (4/10/13)

תודה רבה! 
איזה כיף לשמוע!


----------



## ronitvas (4/10/13)

איזה כיף של קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני בטוחה שאם הייתי אורחת בחתונה הייתי נהנית מכל רגע!!!
אוהבת את החשיבה על הפרטים הקטנים והזרימה של כל המוטיבים יחד.
מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים


----------

